# My girls



## AgilityCrested (Jul 14, 2008)

This is Mango, my hairless rat and the reason I even have rats. I bought her and then found out they should ba in at least pairs.

















This is Pixel. She was bred to be a feeder so she is shy and doesnt like to be handled. She is difficult to photograph because she either likes to hide in her box or is on the go.

















This is Zoom, she likes to race across the floor. I got her because I didnt know if Pixel would end up being a good friend for Mango. She is the most outgoing of the 3.


















This is my newest, Q (theres a reason for that). She is sweet, likes to be held. I was going to get the hairless they had but this one was so sweet.









Three little trouble makers, trying to make a break for it.









And last, my little rat bed thief. She is the reaason I was so attracted to the hairless rat.









Any info on their official colors and type of ears would be great.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh! I love them!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

All are standard-eared. Pixel is probably beige hooded, Zoom looks like she might be agouti hooded, and I think Q is black berkshire based on her white feet [if there's a lot of white on the belly she's berk]


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

cutiesss!!! =]


----------



## AgilityCrested (Jul 14, 2008)

Heres her belly.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

ahh cute! zoom takes super duper photos! =]


----------



## AgilityCrested (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks! I am planning on doing a professional type photo shoot with her soon.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

she would do soo great! if you do, show us the pics! =]


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Your rat is Irish, then, rather than Berkshire. Still cute <33


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG I want your dog! Such a cutie!!!!!! Your ratties are cute too of course. I love your little hairless girl. I think I want another hairless.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

They're cute. I especially like that first shot of Mango. Great name!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What breed is your dog?


----------



## AgilityCrested (Jul 14, 2008)

Shes a hairless Chinese Crested.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha, I love the trifecta of curious escapees. Mango is so cuuuute. I love nakies with dark faces.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG...how cuuuute! Love the pic of the three trouble makers all lined up to make a run for it!


----------

